# Freeze/thaw blowout



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like it could do with some tuckpointing further down the stack also... Although I hate pointing chimneys and very rarely do it.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

superseal said:


> Min. re-build will be the entire corbel, fill and two 8x12 micro cracked top flues. The top 6 courses all around are toast and need to go. Gave her additional pricing for a re-point top to bottom as well so the scaffold rig will come in handy here. Really don't mind setting up at all, actually enjoy it quite a bit...


Just seen this.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Pucker up buttercup.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I looked closer and @ 14 bricks per course and 6 or 7 courses at least your around 100 brick. I don't mind setting up either...it's spending 2 or 3 hours setting up, 1/2 an hour laying up, 1.5 hours tearing down and 1 hour cleaning up I'm not fussy about. I preffer to do more laying up than setting up


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I saw that pointing needing done as well. Even spot pointing would make the setup worth while


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Multi roof setup?


Yep, single tower, outrigger plank to the rear and some plank over the dormer windows should get me good access. I'll be sure it's oprah approved as well :laughing:

Also quoted her a big top, multi flue cover in stainless as we don't want embers popping out or critters getting in.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

superseal said:


> Yep, single tower, outrigger plank to the rear and some plank over the dormer windows should get me good access. I'll be sure it's oprah approved as well :laughing:
> 
> Also quoted her a big top, multi flue cover in stainless as we don't want embers popping out or critters getting in.


I was wondering more about JBMs post i guess. i kind of figured you'd put a ladder up from that fire escape


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

The winter this year is definitely going to produce some repair work. 

Not to be a jinx. But OSHA has increased their presence in our area lately Super. And the fines per infraction have gone up significantly.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> The winter this year is definitely going to produce some repair work.
> 
> Not to be a jinx. But OSHA has increased their presence in our area lately Super. And the fines per infraction have gone up significantly.


Right you are Brickie,...My buddies site just got blasted the other day for hardhats, safety glasses, ext cords and one guy had the exposed steel toe infraction. 

You gotta remember, I was brought up and trained in tree houses - built many as a kid. My first job out of tech was all residential brick pointing and was taught how to rig by third generation pointers who only used rope to tie back the bushes around properties. We used Babcock wood extension ladders, heavy iron ladder jacks and wooden picks. There was no OSHA presence in residential and you worked your way up through plenty of practice. 

My second job consisted of an open shop scenario with a mix of mostly commercial work where we were well versed in OSHA and the related headache inducing safety requirements. 

I still enjoy posting fun pics of younger times to get the guys stirred up a bit.

Alas, 2011 has changed everything residential :sad:

Did you ever meet my relatives in India? :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

They expect residential contractors to wear heardhats and glasses all day long?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

In Ontario you are only required to wear glasses when cutting (saw or hammer), or something else like washing. Hard hats only when there's overhead work.

We ARE supposed to be harnessed and tied off when setting up. And of course scaff tied off over 15'. They want mud sills always, screw jacks always and nailed to the mud sills, work areas fully planked, guard rails everywhere. Fall protection WAS a course you could take with a registered independent, now it's a provincial course and your old course won't be accepted soon.

It's getting TOUGH. Clean sites, no trip hazards, clear lines of escape, fire extinguishers when using hetaers etc....Yet I still see 2x4's with quills all over the ground and no one seems to be fining the framers.

I feel like a child


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

OSHA is strong down here right now too. Just went to a refresher class last night. Talk about jumping trough hoops to work


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Time to raise my rates I say


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't know if I could wear a hard hat all day, it doesn't fall off every time you bend over? And steel toe boots make feel clumsy as hell on a scaffold, with tennies I can feel the edge of the board with my feet.

We actually had an OSHA sighting last week, they got the roofers on the house down the street for not being tied off(which you didn't see 5 years ago). How do they collect the fines they assess if the one charged with an infraction is an illegal alien?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hard hat is supposed to be tightened so it doesn't fall off the head when you're bent over.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

We got a warning just before the winter break for not having a fire extinguisher beside while using the saw to cut fire brick.

Also here in Toronto your need to have a chimney repairman license to build/ repair chimneys, this is not the same as the WETT cert you need for doing liners, cleanings, etc. $ 260 a year and I have not been asked for it once in 4 years since the last time.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

WHAAATTT? Fire extinguisher while cutting firebrick???


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Do they know the firebricks dont make fire?

And no way im tying myself to my staging. Thats idiotic.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Yup, any time you are using a saw you have to have a fire extinguisher beside you is what we where told... Now I could understand if we are cutting reebar and there are sparks flying all over, but fire brick. Luckily we where close to our supplier and we just went there outta the road as he sat there most of the morning writing up the site two doors up he just shut down.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Even a wet saw? What about a wood saw? How about a band saw?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

In 1998 or 1999, we were doing the stone work on Morrisette Winery in Floyd VA, when OSHA came in and shut the entire job down. Long story short, I was fined $3600 for not having anyone certified in first aid/ CPR.

After several phone calls, and a lot of talking, promising, and being very polite and respectful, they reduced my fine to $360 !

I had to show them where I went on and got certified.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Every sub on the job was wrote up for not having some one certified in first aid/CPR. Some of them went into their council hearings with such bad attitudes.....they didn't get their fines reduced.:whistling


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

brickhook said:


> In 1998 or 1999, we were doing the stone work on Morrisette Winery in Floyd VA, when OSHA came in and shut the entire job down. Long story short, I was fined $3600 for not having anyone certified in first aid/ CPR.
> 
> After several phone calls, and a lot of talking, promising, and being very polite and respectful, they reduced my fine to $360 !
> 
> I had to show them where I went on and got certified.





Diplomacy,respect and a large slice of humble pie can go a long way !:thumbsup:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

What would OSHA think of these 'engineers'.


Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAn_GULqJoQ



http://metro.co.uk/2014/03/28/real-...es-when-engineer-removes-wrong-brick-4681813/


----------

